# Elevated Layout Design



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I am rebuilding the outdoor layout. Operations are the primary focus but a continuous running loop will be incorporated at some point. It will be elevated on a deck like structure and transition to PT roadbed on the ground as needed. The yard, TT, engine service areas and the future continuous running loop will be elevated about 3-5 feet off the ground. 


The yard is intended to service three or more shortline RR spurs that branch off the mainline. So far I envision a yard about 5 tracks wide. Other necessary trackage include the caboose, engine service areas, A/D and yard lead. 


Am planning on making the deck work about 35 feet long. The TT will be hung off one side of that length at some point. I will have access to the yard from both sides and the TT from three. Depth of about 4 feet is about max I should think.



I have several books on planning for operations and such but I can't seem to find something that incorporates the features I want for operations. They include:


double ended classification tracks


caboose track


engine service trackage


A/D 


sufficiently long yard lead


switcher access to both ends of the yard without mainline travel 



I'm needing help putting this together and hope you can help. I've not started building yet, the materials are stock piled waiting for a final plan. So I am not adverse to a complete rethink of the deck work dimensions, shape etc.





Thanks



Andre`


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Andre
What kind of material are you planning on using for the base or the ground per say. Otherwise what is the track and structures setting on. Are you planning on a solid product like hardibacker, or a wood type product, what is your supports going to be made from.








Dennis


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

When makeing the 5 track yard just double end it to also meet the main line and you can enter from either direction. and also make a switching lead. You can also run your caboose track off the out side track. Later RJD


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

pressure treated wood for roadbed on the ground, 4x4 posts and 5/4 decking.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

You need to bring any sketches you have of your ideas to Marty's...... 
And I don't live to far from Norm........


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

You also need to be a bit more specific ... for example ...
1) from the description this yard sits astride a mainline as opposed to being the terminus of it
2) is it a full fledged division point yard where most trains in your ops session would be reclassified (steam or early diesel era as you referred to cabooses) or is it a smaller yard meant to serve just the local trains emanating from there (a subdivision point perhaps)

Does your 5 tracks wide include the main and passing track ... or is it just the yard with additional trackage also available expanding the width.

At Marty's if you wish I can sketch you some track plans that incorporate the features you want ...

Regards ... Doug


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 

Check your notebook. I think we drew one up at Ric's a year ago but I forgot to get it from you when I left. It might still be in there! 

All trains would be managed through it. I see it as handling the traffic from the shortlines that go off it to various places as well as mainline traffic to be move on to various off RR destinations. 

I hoped it would be just the yard width (5 tracks). 

Andre`


----------

